# Looking for land to lease for 2013



## Caleb290 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looking for deer hunting land to lease within 40 miles of Evans County


----------



## Caleb290 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nobody has any land


----------



## Caleb290 (Dec 27, 2012)

still looking for land


----------



## swampthing (Jan 1, 2013)

we have a club in bulloch county and are about 20 minutes from claxton and need some members if you are interested in that call michael 9126875559


----------



## STRYCNINE (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in a club in Claxton that needed members this year.


----------



## Dog Chaser (Jan 22, 2013)

whats the details of the club strycnine?

I might be interested. I am looking for a place to take my son to the woods this year.


----------

